

Top 20 String Algorithm Questions from Coding Interviews - altern8
http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2015/01/top-20-string-coding-interview-question-programming-interview.html

======
josephhardin
Maybe not the most sophisticated of pages, but sometimes it is good to get a
brief reminder of what might be asked, especially for those of us that are not
considered senior yet.

